# Is $280 a good price for an S120 in good condition with extra battery?



## damian5000 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm considering picking this up. The price is $280. Is this a good price for S120 with extra battery? :meh:


----------



## damian5000 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hmmm... Nevermind. So weird. I told the guy I was on the way to pick it up and he changed his mind. Weird.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 1, 2014)

I would guess that he figured he really did not need the money that bad, once he saw it going down for real.


----------

